# Race Results FL HOPRA Race 1 and BRASCAR



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Race Report - Florida HOPRA Race 1 & BRASCAR - St. Cloud

Practice was held Friday night with Terry Flynn, JW Flynn, Rod Breiwick, Russ Seidler, and Leo Belleville present. Russ made it all the way up from Hollywood, FL. It was great to have you at the race and hopefully next time, Lee can make it too!

Practice showed the speed and the handling of Al Thurman's new Landshark. The Lankshark was fast down the straights and cornered well. The Riggen is quieter, almost as fast but, it did not seem to corner quite as well.

Saturday - Florida HOPRA Race 1

History in the making! The first HOPRA race ever held in Florida. The racers came prepared to race hard and make HOPRA proud!

Practice opened at 8 am with the arrival of Bruce Beaulieu, Robbie Offutt, Darin Garner, and Jimmie Paris. Jimmie made it even though he's been under the weather. Get well soon Jimmie! 

Rod, Robbie, and Terry were the fastest in Super Stock practice. The Super Stock class get faster every year! Bruce definitely had the best looking cars and proved all weekend that a concours cars can also be blisteringly fast! The trick for the Super Stock race, 5.8 Ohm Modified, and Compression Modified was learning the blue lane.

We started web casting the event around 11:00 am and we want to thank our 19 viewers for watching and the many the questions and comments provided! We hope to broadcast all future races from St. Cloud Raceway!

After the lunch break. The Super Stock race was held. The trick as always is to keep the car in the slot and stay away from accidents! The Pros and the Amateurs ran together for this race. The race was very close with the top 3 cars within 1 lap! The results are as follows:

Leo Belleville (Am) 188
Rod Breiwick (Pro) 187
Robbie Offutt (Pro) 187
Terry Flynn (Pro) 183
Bruce Beauleiu (Pro) 175
Darin Garner (Am) 170
Jimmie Paris (Am) 159
Russ Seidler (Am) 143
JW Flynn (Am) 141

I was as surprised as anyone about the win! I did not realize I had a good chance of winning until it was mentioned during the later heats I was winning! BSRT G3 cars took 1st, 3rd, and a Slottech T3 took 2nd.

The next race was the 5.8 ohm Modified. This class was exclusively for Amateurs. Darin set a blazing pace, followed closely by Jimmie. I was trying to keep up and had a controller pull loose in the middle of a heat! The results were as follows:

Darin Garner 224
Jimmie Paris 219
Leo Belleville 212
JW Flynn 196
Russ Seidler 192

The top three cars were BSRT G3s.

The next race was the Compression Molded class for the Pros. This was the 1st race with these cars for most of the racers. Terry looked to be the hot shoe in this class having built quite a few cars and performed extensive testing. Bruce had worked on a BSRT G3 over the winter and Rod worked on a Slottech. Bruce turned in a great performance with a superb job of driving and a fast car too! Bruce was just too fast this day to be beat! Bruce said after the race he could have used a faster arm. The racers agreed the cars were fun to drive but, required more skill to drive versus Level 25 Modified. The results are as follows:

Bruce Beaulieu 239
Terry Flynn 231
Robbie Offutt 230
Rod Breiwick 206

The final race of the day was an IROC race with hard bodied Neo Super G-Plus cars. The cars were fast and handled well. Thank you Terry for providing the cars. The results were as follows:

Rod Breiwick 182
Robbie Offutt 182
Terry Flynn 177
Darin Garner 175
Leo Belleville 175
JW Flynn 161
Russ Seidler 160

We want to thank our series sponsors: Walthers/Life-Like, Parma PSE, Host Bodies, Bodies by Bruce, and Landshark. Trophies and prizes will be distributed at the last race at the Raceway.biz in May.

Sunday - BRASCAR

The BRASCAR races were also web cast. The Tyco Jets made their debut in the IROC race, the first race of the day. I built these cars as an alternative to the G-Jet and the Thunder Storm. The Tyco Jet costs less than half the price to build! The car was based on the $3.00 Tyco chassis. The racing was extremely close with the top 4 finishing within one lap!

Terry Flynn 82
Leo Belleville 81
Rod Breiwick 81
Craig Reynolds 81
Bruce Beaulieu 78
Richard Belleville 56
JW Flynn 54

The next race was the Can class. This turned out to be a drag out fight between Bruce's Riggen and two of the new Landsharks. The Landshark is an amazing car with great handling and excellent speed. On this day, the Landshark could not overcome Bruce's superb driving and well prepared Riggen. The results are as follows:

Bruce Beaulieu 52
Leo Belleville 50
Rod Breiwick 49
Terry Flynn 44
Richard Belleville 35
Craig Reynolds 32
JW Flynn 28

The final race of the day was the pancake class race. All of the cars raced in this class were based on the AFX chassis with Super II side weights and front ends. The green lane turned out to be a difficult lane for these cars and it helped decide who won the race. The results were as follows:

Terry Flynn 50
Craig Reynolds 50
Bruce Beaulieu 49
Rod Breiwick 47
Leo Belleville 44
JW Flynn 40
Richard Belleville 37

Al Thurman, of Landshark, donated a RTR to be raffled off to fund the 2012 BRASCAR and 2011 Florida HOPRA trophies. The raffle was quite successful and Doug Morris of Michigan was the winner! Thank you AL for the wonderful donation!

Ron, at Riggen-HO, donated a Riggen Kit, which was given to the winner of the Can class, Bruce Beaulieu. Ron thank you for the wonderful donation! Terry Flynn donated a body for the car and is assembling the car at no charge! Thanks Terry.

We would like to thank our other BRASCAR sponsors: Parma PSE, Host Bodies, and Doug Morris who donated 24 TCP pans. Each racer received a selection of prizes that averaged $22.00!

Race two will be at the Harden Creek Raceway in Lakeland, FL on March 12th.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

sounds like a great time was had by all! and a web cast is a great idea. i was feelin lucky and donated the 5$ for the landshark. could have been mine. ya cant win if ya don,t play. so now it,s al,s site for a chassis.


----------

